# "Numbers Matching"



## RGF 67 (Apr 20, 2008)

What vehicle components are included in identifying a numbers matching vehicle?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just about all components: Engine number, intake manifold number, carb number, distributor number, exhaust manifold number, transmission number, VIN number, numbers on all trim parts, numbers on dash clusters, steering wheels, etc. I think for the purpose of a number matching car, though, you want the engine, trans, intake setup, and maybe the rear diff to match the build sheet. All the other items need to be date coded to the build date of the vehicle. Original cars command big $$$ for a reason! guys like me bought GTO's in the '70's as used, $800 cars and beat the H-E- double hockysticks out of 'em. Parts got broken, "upgraded" (almost always a DOWNGRADE), and discarded. Numbers matching cars tend to be stock, automatic transmission cars that were purchased and owned by responsible adults (Like all of us are, NOW!). I've owned four GTO's with 4 speeds, and NONE of them had the original block. I've owned 5 automatic GTO's, and ALL of them had the original blocks. I've only blown one motor in 30 years of GTO operation (a 90 mph downshift into third gear with a 4 speed car). Matching numbers stick cars are a real treasure!
Jeff


----------



## RGF 67 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for your information. My GTO has the original engine, Rochester carb, intake, rear diff, and 4 speed transmission and will match the build sheet in every way. The original MSRP window sticker is in the safe!! In the 70's there was a transmission problem and I cannot remember if the transmission was rebuilt or replaced. The vehicle has never been abused or wrecked and has been garaged and covered over the years. Thanks again.

Ron


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

RON, Post some pics!!!!! :cheers


----------



## RGF 67 (Apr 20, 2008)

*67 GTO Pics*

Will begin working on it now. Probably post tomorrow without any problems.

Ron


----------



## Dave67 (Jan 12, 2011)

This thread brought up an interesting question. Is there a way to get an accurate build sheet? The car was mostly restored before I bought it and I have not located the build sheet. At least it wasn't under the driver's seat. Have not looked above the gas tank or in the door.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Dave, google PHS (Pontiac Historical Society) and they will make a copy of the original build sheet for your car i think for an extra 35.00 they will make a window sticker also


----------

